# Nav/radio/settings issues?



## 2015 Murano buyer (Apr 20, 2015)

Has anyone else had the nav system freak out and switch screens constantly as if the buttons are being pushed continuously? My screen switches from set-up to nav distination to map and back continuously. Dealership hasn't heard back from Nissan.


----------

